# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Online auto discount codes.

## Maxt

I need to do a few substantial parts purchases, anyone have any good codes for :
4wheel parts
Rock auto 
Summit racing. 


Summit has free shipping to Canada on orders over 299.00, but when I add them to cart, it doesn't work. It looks like its only some items over 299.00. 
Specifically I tried to order a carpet kit, and a 6" lift kit. The lift kit eventually went through, but they added shipping on to it, which makes almost exactly the same price as ordering through 
4wheelparts and picking it up at the store. 
I have a 5 percent code for rockauto, the carpet kit will come from there, if anyone knows of a better promo code, p&t.
I am ordering a set of trick flow heads through summit, no other choice there, so a discount code for that would be handy.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Did you try calling Summit? They're not the most technologically-inclined.

----------


## Maxt

> Did you try calling Summit? They're not the most technologically-inclined.



 Yeah, referenced my contact form #,told it was in the que, still waiting.

----------


## Homerrca

Rock auto:
5% Discount Code: 593BD16536B62D 
Expires: October 16, 2019

----------


## Maxt

There is a 100.00 off every 1000.00 today at 4wheel parts, online as well. Saved 235.00 today, beat Summits prices even with the free shipping.

----------


## jacky4566

Bump.
Here is another rock auto code for some to use. 
138180082127906302
Your code expires on July 12, 2020, so do not wait!

----------


## Maxx Mazda

For fucks sake I ordered from RockAuto like 15 minuted before seeing this thread...

----------


## ShermanEF9

137853743127621167

Another one for Rockauto.

----------


## firebane

> For fucks sake I ordered from RockAuto like 15 minuted before seeing this thread...



You can pretty much Google for a RA code now with how many sites share em

----------


## D'z Nutz

RockAuto code:
142257038114985963

expires on August 16, 2020

----------


## jacky4566

Is this dead? Anyone got a code for me  :Smilie:

----------


## e31

RA 5%: 213372870192447898
Expires October 16, 2022

----------


## jacky4566

DOPE! e31 you just saved me $12
Ill post my code when it comes up

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## jacky4566

216056302155395262

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bump.
I need some Bilstein struts. Has anyone used Tdot Performance?

----------


## G-ZUS

> Bump.
> I need some Bilstein struts. Has anyone used Tdot Performance?



try these guys as well

https://bilsteincanada.com/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> try these guys as well
> 
> https://bilsteincanada.com/



That's greasy that they are not Bilstein but have that url...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Partsengine is running a boxing week sale still, but I don't think they carry Blisteins. Tdot has been around a long time, should be reputable. I'd price-check them both against parts avatar and Rockauto just to be sure.

----------


## G-ZUS

> That's greasy that they are not Bilstein but have that url...



I ordered from them for my bmw a couple years ago. they were cheapest at the time

----------


## SKR

> That's greasy that they are not Bilstein but have that url...



Super Bee Truck Accessories in Wetaskiwin has something similar for Recon lights. Seems greasy but they just buy and stock a shitload of stuff so you don't get your dick bit off on shipping and wait times.

----------


## arcticcat522

I've used tdot a few times. Always fast shipping and seemed like a good price.

Edit. Sent you a code I thought I got from an order, it's not....it's just a 1st time purchase code....not sure if it will work for you

----------

